

Ask HN: Good (read: cheap) CDN for static site hosting? - bradhe

Hey all. I&#x27;ve got a Jekyll + Backbone app with a Golang backend that I&#x27;ve been working on. What are some options for deploying the compiled jekyll app? CloudFront, CloudFlare, etc. are a bit spendy (especially considering I&#x27;d like to include SSL). Custom domain would be a big +1.<p>Any suggestions, or am I dreamin&#x27;?
======
donavanm
Do you require dedicated IPs and a customer cert? If not CloudFront has free
HTTPS SNI support and a free tier of 50GB & 2,000,000 HTTP(S) requests per
month. So that would be your own domain name, your own ssl cert, and 2M
requests per month for $0.

------
frankacter
Why do you say CloudFlare is spendy? If you are just hosting static assets
(images, javascript, css, html, etc) than you can do this with their free
plan.

If SSL a must have, their base level $20/mo plan offers this.

